# ICD-9 code for GAIL model testing



## heycodinglady (Sep 12, 2008)

One of our family practice physician's routinely provides GAIL model surveys.  The patient's don't necessarily have a family history of breast cancer or are survivors themselves.  Are there any codes specific for the GAIL model?


----------

